# looking for baby or juvenile sulcata and redfoots



## jobeanator (Nov 15, 2008)

im looking for some baby or juvenile redfoots and baby or juvenile sulcatas. im also looking to adopt too! please let me know pm me !!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got 2 yearling redfoots available. $90 each or $160 for both. $60.00 shipping.

ARKelly


----------



## jasso2 (Nov 15, 2008)

3 yearling redfoots and 1 juv. for $320. comes with jar of calcium.


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 15, 2008)

could you guys send me pics or something? id love to see what they look like!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Nov 15, 2008)

ARKelly


----------

